# Cheap $10 Brake Pads on Amazon?



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

I see some really cheap off brand brake pads selling for around 10 bucks. Tried to look up reviews and one of them is really bad. Saying they fade quick as well as some setting off sparks. I'm sure everyone will suggest OEM (around 45 bucks) but I'm also curious if I should try these to save a few bucks. I know these cheap ones will require more frequent changes. Any experiences or thoughts?

Brand: VGX (bad reviews)
Brand: Dash4 (can't find anything)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bad brakes can lead to at a minimum brakes that only last 1/3 as long as gppd brakes, at worse a serious accident with serious injuries or even death, to yourself and others, which can carry severe liabilities. Is that worth it for a savings of $30?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Actually, I would go in the opposite direction. Spend a little more and get ceramic. Brakes is one thing I would never cheapen out on.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Actually, I would go in the opposite direction. Spend a little more and get ceramic. Brakes is one thing I would never cheapen out on.


There's two ceramic brake pad options for $15


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

mature423 said:


> There's two ceramic brake pad options for $15


It's just not worth saving a few bucks and then slamming into a tree if they fail.

Very good pads can be bought for 30 to 50.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

mature423 said:


> There's two ceramic brake pad options for $15


You get what you pay for..


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No brake pads have ever worked better for me than what came on the car when it was new, just saying.

You can get cheaper but I have found it is truly hard in all aspects of performance to get better.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mature423 said:


> There's two ceramic brake pad options for $15


Yeah but me personally no way. I Have been burned by cheap Chinese auto parts so I personally am done with that. Ceramic brake pads are going to cost $45 + for a front set.(can go up to over $100).

I personally get Bosch ceramic pads. They are about $45 for a set and are good quality. You can get better but for the money Bosch is high quality.

$15 ceramic brake pads are going to be garbage in my opinion.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

If you were to get them, the brake pad might do okay. Consider this though, if the material is bad it can also wear out your rotors/drums by either grinding it to no use or overheating them and causing warped metal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mature423 said:


> I see some really cheap off brand brake pads selling for around 10 bucks. Tried to look up reviews and one of them is really bad. Saying they fade quick as well as some setting off sparks. I'm sure everyone will suggest OEM (around 45 bucks) but I'm also curious if I should try these to save a few bucks. I know these cheap ones will require more frequent changes. Any experiences or thoughts?
> 
> Brand: VGX (bad reviews)
> Brand: Dash4 (can't find anything)


I get mine for $9.99 at Autozone.

Or
You can just " reline " your own brake pads.

"Borrow" some material from a friend who relines friction brakes on cranes.

Cut to plate size.

Drill brake material down to 1/4" size of rivets.
Rivet gun material to brake plate.
( most new brakes are GLUED to metal plates.)
Old " remanufactured" plates were drilled & riveted.

You can reline your own brakes.
And friction links for cranes. . .

Next week
" How to Rebuild a Clutch " for $10.00 "!


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

A few weeks ago, I saw the cheapest brake pads for my car on autozone for 19.99 for duralast.
Then a week after those jumped to 27 bucks which is the lowest offering and still that price.

I looked up the Dash4 brake pads, same ones for my car going for 26-36 bucks on ebay. Selling for 8.xx on amazon right now. The VGX ones sell for 14.99 on ebay, on amazon 9.xx but there are some bad reviews on other car forums about them so I don't think I'll get these. Might get rear pads for 14.xx on amazon too.


----------

